
Reading in an Age of Catastrophe - longdefeat
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/03/07/george-hutchinson-abyss-reading-age-catastrophe/
======
leoh
> The answer to category-hatred of all kinds is not, in Hutchinson’s view,
> category-celebrations or category-pride.

------
elefanten
Sounds like an interesting book. Some good counterbalance to excessive
critique culture.

